# 1oz pour



## goldscraphobby (Nov 27, 2020)

So I took an ounce of the powder refined it again then did the washing.
I preheated the mold this time and seemed to help keep it from cooling too fast but did not check the level of the mold and kind of sloped and didn't properly fill the mold.
Still looks good I think. Next one will be better.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 27, 2020)

Those little details like keeping your mold level are easy to miss. You won't forget again.

It still looks good.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Nov 27, 2020)

That gold just looks great in solution and as a powder and in the metal form it just looks great even if it is a bit heavy on one end, nice job.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 28, 2020)

Good job - nice clean solution & powder

Concerning your pour - the bar is ending up (at least in part) the way it is - is because you are making the pour at one end of the mold instead of making the pour at the (near) center of the mold

Hear are a couple post I posted about pouring bars that will help you pour nice looking bars

:arrow: 45 grm

:arrow: Last batch results

Follow those instructions & you will soon be pouring very nice looking bars :mrgreen:

Other then that your gold looks VERY nice purity wise 8) :G

Kurt


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 28, 2020)

BEAUTIFUL!!! :G 
I never get tired staring at gold buttons and bars... :mrgreen: 


I also melted last night...







I paid $18.00/#, for 7# of 1970's fingers... expecting, at least, 2g per pound. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: ended with 38.3g... 5.5g per pound!!!


----------



## MGH (Nov 29, 2020)

philddreamer said:


> I paid $18.00/#, for 7# of 1970's fingers... expecting, at least, 2g per pound.
> :shock: :shock: :shock: ended with 38.3g... 5.5g per pound!!!




:shock: :shock: :shock: indeed. You found a deal!

I keep hoping I'll run across something like that one day. I guess it might still be out there.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Nov 29, 2020)

I had a source where I basically would tell the guy what I would pay and no matter what he was like "ok" with a smile. I was still pretty fair with the guy though as I could not in good conscience just blatantly rip some one off. That source is gone now since I relocated to a different part of the country


----------



## Shark (Nov 29, 2020)

Just curious, is it typical to loose .2 ozt from powder to melted bar? I have never lost that much in a single melt.

Otherwise that looks really good! I have a small batch I need to get done, but those life things keep getting in the way lately, 


PS: Phil always shows off some very nice buttons as well. I always love to see others end results.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2020)

I rounded up the yield... there are still gold fingers in the tub and gold powder in the filters! :mrgreen: 

 Thanks Shark!!!


----------



## goldscraphobby (Dec 1, 2020)

I didn't use all the powder in the pour, I put a little extra pinch I weighed (after just in case) but didn't think it was .1 
Next time will go exactly 1.0



Shark said:


> Just curious, is it typical to loose .2 ozt from powder to melted bar? I have never lost that much in a single melt.
> 
> Otherwise that looks really good! I have a small batch I need to get done, but those life things keep getting in the way lately,
> 
> ...


----------

